

Google Just Turned Gmail Into Pinterest - pearjuice
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3028315/google-just-turned-gmail-into-pinterest

======
mark_l_watson
I recently turned off the new tab browsing option - definitely did not like
it. When my wife noticed this change she had me modify her account also.

Anyway, easy enough to customize things the way you want or, just use the IMAP
interface.

